

Apple expected to unveil ultra-slim notebook at Macworld - nreece
http://www.news.com.au/technology/story/0,25642,23036909-5014108,00.html

======
pg
I can't wait. It's wrong that after all these years of Moore's Law, my
computer is still the heaviest thing in my bag.

~~~
ivankirigin
You _could_ run linux off a gumstix. <http://gumstix.com/>

With exponential progress, we prove that desire expands at an even faster
pace.

It reminds me of a joke made by a general to a bunch of military tech makers:
"our marines carry 100lb of extremely light weight gear"

~~~
pg
I have a Nokia N800 and a folding keyboard I can use with it, but the screen
is too small for real work. I want something with a 12" screen that's very
light.

~~~
mov
Asus Eee looks great for that, but I'm with you, a thin Macbook makes me feel
happy :-)

~~~
ivankirigin
The screen is actually pretty small on the Eee. Too small for any development
unless you're using a curt language and exclusively single character variables
:)

------
bayareaguy
_"Apple didn't need to take thunder from CES, there was nothing to take,"
Michael Gartenberg, an analyst with Jupiter Research, wrote on the company's
blog._

------
ctkrohn
This has been rumored for a year or two now. I'll believe it (and probably buy
it) when I see it. The Asus Eee is nice, but I'd like something I can
comfortably touch-type on...

------
rms
I hope it also has a multi-touch screen.

~~~
mhb
And a trackstick

